# Some of my WM Khador.



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey folks. 

I found some pictures of my old warmachine army again on my photobucket page, and I thought I'd share them with you. 

Mind you, these are pictures taken before I "discovered" testors dullcote, so some of them still have a little too much shine to them, but in the spirit of sharing... :victory:

First off, my kharchev the terrible warcaster. I soooo love this model. It's still my favorite model in the khador line to date, and I entered it in a local painting comp a couple of years ago. It did pretty well, managing to score a bronze trophy as well. The rigors of battle did scratch the paintjob over the years however, resulting in many touchups...


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

And my beast09. It's pose is pretty boring however. This is done mostly because I actually wanted to use him in game as efficiently as possible... and sadly, cool poses and gaming effectiveness don't always go hand in hand.




























Then there are the odd bits in the army. This one is a simple conversion of the mortar team, adding a banner and doing a crewmember swap. The guy who's normally holding the actual mortar, has been converted to carry a fuse lighter. 










And a squad of MoW demolition corps:


----------



## Niffty (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey there! I love how you painted this guy up. The gradation in the red paintjob gives the model a scorched fresh into battle feel.Your base is nice too the green giving it some pop opposed to the normal bland snow bases. You should so off more pics, like to see a few more warmachine threads around. Good job man!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

The behemoth. Big B is one massive model, but he has the most rediculous pose ever. So I tried fixing that by fiddling a bit with the base. I also did a little converting on the mortars and sculpted some furr on him to hide the gap...



















At least he looks like he can actually reload his mortars... 

Then the drakhun: This one suffers the most from overshiny-ness from the final glazes...



















Also, the teeth of the horse have been redone from now on...


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

One of my berzerkers. I once had a crazy idea to paint up 6 of them to run with vlad, but that got abandoned after the second zerker... 



















And a little close up of the the MoW kovnik's face.










Hope you enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

These are great! Amazing inspiration for my Khador army. The reds are very deep and rich, absolutely stunning! Just the right level of weathering, and the basing has some interesting detail. + rep!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work Elmir! Good to see some Warmachine stuff as well! Personally I am not sure about the red and green together, I always try to avoid that color combination, but these guys are very nicely painted. Keep up the good work!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> Personally I am not sure about the red and green together, I always try to avoid that color combination, but these guys are very nicely painted. Keep up the good work!


Yeah, I had that same consideration when I did my first testmodel. Red and green can run the risk of the miniature having a christmass feel to it... 

I found a lovely shade of green in the valleyo model color series though: Russian WWII uniform. It's Russian, so it automatically has a "khador" feel to it. 

My first model came out ok as a tester however. I never really felt like it looked like an oversized, walking christmass tree anyway. So I stuck with it. The whole army is still predominatly red anyway. 

I'm not currently adding to my WM army. Mainly because the system isn't being played as much anymore, and I'm kneedeep in a new GK project. 
But I might do another photoshoot once I dust them off again, to show the entire army (not that it's supermassive, mind you...) :laugh:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic work.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I dusted off some of my khador today for an attempt at an army wide shot with macro function. Turns out it's pretty tricky to get the focus right on macro setting. The end result wasn't to bad though, so in the spirit of sharing: 

A shot of karchev with his little friends!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Very impressive looking army.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like you have just the right mix of red and green to keep from appearing too cheerful! XD I really like the base-work you did, good job!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

you make me want to pull out my Cygnar army and paint on them.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

elmir said:


> ...And a squad of MoW demolition corps:



I love those hammers. What colors did you use?


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Vallejo medium blue as a base, then highlighted with lightning blue, then iceblue and finally pure white. There was a coat of vallejo game color blue ink aplied between every highlight stage to get a smoother transition.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Just a few more individual pictures. Taken out of boredom more then anything else... 

It does show the wonder that is testor's dullcote compared to the first pictures. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm not a privateer press fan but I got to say, fantastic job on these models man!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Seeing all of the models together in an army shot like that I take back my previous comments about red and green together. The deep tone of that particular green does work very well with the deep reds. Lovely looking pieces bud.


----------

